# MTB - RAW, Mon 5/7/12



## bvibert (May 6, 2012)

Thinking of riding out of sessions tomorrow after work, say around 5:30.


----------



## o3jeff (May 6, 2012)

You'll be riding without me.


----------



## powhunter (May 7, 2012)

Waldo with my son...WD @ 5

Steveo


----------



## WoodCore (May 7, 2012)

Riding Trumbull with MTN-FUN around 5:30, your welcome to join. I think Bikers Edge is riding out of Sessions tonight.


----------



## o3jeff (May 7, 2012)

I'm doing a road ride from my driveway around 5:30, feel free to join me.


----------



## bvibert (May 7, 2012)

Can't make Waldo by 5.  I might be able to make Trumbull for 5:30 though.  I'll have to see how the rest of the day goes.


----------



## o3jeff (May 7, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Can't make Waldo by 5.  I might be able to make Trumbull for 5:30 though.  I'll have to see how the rest of the day goes.



I can wait for you until 6 the latest.


----------



## bvibert (May 7, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I can wait for you until 6 the latest.



I can't make it to your house until 2013.


----------



## WoodCore (May 7, 2012)

Bailing on riding, legs are sore after the weekend and dropping my bike at the shop.


----------



## o3jeff (May 7, 2012)

WoodCore said:


> Bailing on riding, legs are sore after the weekend and dropping my bike at the shop.



Do you want to go for a road ride?


----------



## bvibert (May 7, 2012)

WoodCore said:


> Bailing on riding, legs are sore after the weekend and dropping my bike at the shop.



Guess I'm sticking with Nass.  Maybe I'll see what the Bikers Edge crew is like...


----------



## WoodCore (May 7, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Do you want to go for a road ride?



No thanks not into shaving my legs!


----------



## bvibert (May 8, 2012)

I ended up bailing, something came up at home that I needed to take care of.


----------

